# C3 24 hour madness



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

*c3 smart carnauba*

As used on the most expensive car ever sold at auction:





Nano-structured carnauba spray wax. Blends the feel, visual and lasting results of an expensive, labour intense full carnauba pro detail with the ease of use of a detail spray.

Easy, clean, fast and pleasant. Water based. Environment, people and paint safe. Won't stain porous plastics.

Aminofunctional copolymer - carnauba wax blend in water base. Delivers perfectly smooth, waxy surfaces without effort or tools. Coated surfaces are hydrophobic, exhibit good stain resistance, and are easy to clean with water only.

Can be applied to surfaces that are wet or dry, hot or cold, in shade or in direct sunlight. Or use as part of your regular wash programme for easy maintenence of cSystem smart coated surfaces.

Also works great to clean interior trim without adding gloss.

Crayzeee price of £9.97 including delivery n vat (that's a 55% saving :doublesho)

clicky


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Oh go on then! Is this a new improved c3?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

sure is :thumb: now easier to apply and improved gloss


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I really shouldn't have BUT order placed.

I really liked C3 when I first used it and don't have any atm so pefect time really.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the offer. Order placed - fancied using this for a while so time to take the plunge :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Here we go again... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

with out sounding daft what is it?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

*yes please*

could you send me details on how to pay please:thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh go on then :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

vek said:


> could you send me details on how to pay please:thumb:


follow the link and buy on the site


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

chrisc said:


> with out sounding daft what is it?


it's about 10 detailing products in one bottle - you can do pretty much every surface of yoru car with this including paint, interior trim and also it's not bad on tyres.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

using as an lsp what level of beading and durability could one expect.TIA


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

For that price I can't say no, even cheaper with the discount! Will order when I get home from work


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

order in. 
thanks rob


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Qty 2 ordered, thanks for the deal!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

So a QD, Spray Sealant, Trim Dresser and Tyre shine?

Think I may get some and some C5


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Would be rude not to give it a go at that price! Cheers Rob :thumb:


----------



## jcm (Mar 6, 2011)

Bargain , ordered some straight away.

John


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

Cracking deal. Paid!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is the finish the same on interiors Rob? I love the old C3 on my interior!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

24 Hr madness on all your products would be a wicked start to the summer season Rob ?.


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Ordered, Thanks.

Should the 7.5% discount work aswell?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Just ordered


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Is the finish the same on interiors Rob? I love the old C3 on my interior!


yessir :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Sneaks said:


> Ordered, Thanks.
> 
> Should the 7.5% discount work aswell?


heh - spoony caught me out on that one but is off the discount zone for the 24 hours otherwise I might as well send you pound notes in the post :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

it went from just C3 in the basket, to enough to warrant free delivery, lol

Looking forward to trying C3, G3 and your new drying towel


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> heh - spoony caught me out on that one but is off the discount zone for the 24 hours otherwise I might as well send you pound notes in the post :lol:


Cheers, I thought so but my discount didnt work last time so just checking


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Discount worked for me!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> heh - spoony caught me out on that one but is off the discount zone for the 24 hours otherwise I might as well send you pound notes in the post :lol:


you can stick a few pound notes in the post to me anytime rob :thumb:
:lol:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Discount worked for me!!


And me, got 500ml of P1 as well, been wanting to try it for ages and this just pushed me into buying it :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ordered! Another new product for me to try. Will put it over v7 as I don't think that beads too well. Does this add/subtract anything from the finish?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> And me, got 500ml of P1 as well, been wanting to try it for ages and this just pushed me into buying it :thumb:


That's wierd, I had the C3 in my basket but just received the order (5174) email and it isn't on it, only the P1.......

Rob - can I add the C3 to my order please and I'll send the money over?


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

looking forward to trying this.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

How can anyone NOT try this at that price, cheers Rob


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ordered, cheers for this :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> That's wierd, I had the C3 in my basket but just received the order (5174) email and it isn't on it, only the P1.......
> 
> Rob - can I add the C3 to my order please and I'll send the money over?


Email sent :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Ordered :thumb:

Thanks for this cracking offer Rob


----------



## Fred66 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ordered.

Looking forward to trying this!

Thanks for the great offer


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Rob:thumb:

Oder placed

the wife loves Prima slick for the kitchen granite and glass hob table etc time for a change does it smell nice??


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Too good an offer to pass up on, ordered and thanks Rob...

I hate this site for costing me money...:lol:_


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine's ordered x 2.:thumb: Could not resist at this price.


----------



## Z06 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered. Order # 5196.
I'll call in Tuesday to pick up. I think I'll leave the wallet at home. :lol:
Thanks,
Dale.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

gtechrob said:


> heh - spoony caught me out on that one but is off the discount zone for the 24 hours otherwise I might as well send you pound notes in the post :lol:


My bad  didn't even notice - I was in a rush to get this before I went out and the deal was gone.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I've snuck under the radar too- 3rd order in 3 weeks cant be too bad for business right?! :wave:



P.S. Seriously though, give me a shout if you want some more money because of 'discount irregularities.' :thumb:

EDIT: Is there a pad wash coming soon?!!!!!


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

dam you why did i click this thread...followed the link and ended up buying some DAM you!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Order placed... :thumb:


----------



## nitronick (Aug 1, 2007)

Just ordered, :thumb:

Great deal


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

damn.. just noticed i thanked andrew when using my phone last night :lol:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

ordered 
can be used over existing sealant (menzerna powerlock)?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great offer thanks, couldn't resist a try,
order #5210
Joe


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Great offer Rob, got my order in last night. :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

perfect time for me to try some Gtechniq products - order placed


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Order placed, and damn that, now i'll have to order a lot of Gtechniq products so that C3 won't feel lonely in the box...


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Ordered, also some P1 and some Mf's. :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

order placed second in a week ...


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Can this be used on top of a sealant such as fk 1000?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Adam- said:


> Can this be used on top of a sealant such as fk 1000?


Will be fine over FK1000P...:thumb:


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

I am assuming this would add some depth to the finish of fk?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Adam- said:


> I am assuming this would add some depth to the finish of fk?


Hope so, you have the protection from FK the wax should add warmth depth and gloss.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Order placed. Thanks for the offer


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*You Wicked Man*

Thanks Rob, just when I thought the plastic could rest for 24 hours


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

has anyone used C3 on tyres? i've run out of tyre dressing and have heard people have used it, how long does it last?

i have about 400ml of the old stuff left, so need to use it some how!!

thanks

Ross.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Ordered, along with some P1 and a cutting pad


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ordered...................I couldn't resist as I like this stuff!


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumb: couldn't resist it:thumb:

Many thanks Rob:thumb:


----------



## Renclio (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks rob, snapped this up straight away


----------



## Daveyboy527 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ordered! Thanks, Rob. I look forward to comparing with the old version!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The info sheet says a few times Bubble gum/ orange Citrus flavour... YUM Yum...:lol:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

awesome response guys - you are not going to be disappointed - this is a cracking product. We are going to be busy campers on tuesday :thumb:

offer is now officially closed


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> That's wierd, I had the C3 in my basket but just received the order (5174) email and it isn't on it, only the P1.......
> 
> Rob - can I add the C3 to my order please and I'll send the money over?


Any response to this Rob? Would like to add the C3 to my order :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:

Spent so long browsing the site and watching the vids... i missed it... no loss it wasnt top of my list but you know when its half price.....:lol: You tend to buy Two...:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

james_death said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Spent so long browsing the site and watching the vids... i missed it... no loss it wasnt top of my list but you know when its half price.....:lol: You tend to buy Two...:lol:


Nope- I bought three! :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Dam missed this!! Thought it might have run till end of today. :-(


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Me too, any chance of honouring one for me because it is before 12 

Pretty please? <3


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

technically rob let it run longer than need be..

its here today shone tomorrow 24 hr deals not 36 hour deals :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Balls... missed this one. Why did I convince myself cleaning the house when SWMBO was out was a good idea?!? I could've been on the internet spending more money :wall:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

alexandjen said:


> Any response to this Rob? Would like to add the C3 to my order :thumb:


send me an email to robearle at gtechniq dot com and I will sort this out for you on tuesday :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> technically rob let it run longer than need be..
> 
> its here today shone tomorrow 24 hr deals not 36 hour deals :lol:


Yeah i had forgot about it and expected it to have been off when i went on but was still there but after an hour or so surfing the site it was back up.

Certainly pays to check in each day as there have been cracking deals in the here and shone...:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> send me an email to robearle at gtechniq dot com and I will sort this out for you on tuesday :thumb:


Done, thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

aw man only just seen this


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

2 ordered from me aswell


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

ordered and could not resist getting other stuff along the way...bloody OCD need to get hold of that.

Any cure for that? Some sealant possibly or lacquer last ages


----------

